# Is Target real about 30 days Paid sick leave for people with pre-existing conditions



## ttown65 (Mar 25, 2020)

I have a real condition, Kidney Failure, and was advised by my doctor to stay home due to the virus,   and I am a guest service advocate ( cashier) and in direct contact with the guest, some from all over the world, due to my location. But when I went  on leave on 3/22/20 I got the run-around. The store HR said that I should call HR cooperate,HR corporate said to talk to the store HR, which then told me that they don't handle Medical Leave Disability. Back to corporate HR which then told me to submit a request through their email, or call  to start a claim,  been on hold with Medical Disability Leave  for over an hour. I have documentation on my condition,  and can truly back it up,  starting to think that this was said by the CEO of Target just to look good. Looks, sounds, like lot of B.S.  Any Advice


----------



## JAShands (Mar 25, 2020)

Be patient and stay on hold. L&D is taking a massive amount of calls right now and they’re overwhelmed just the same as us.


----------



## PogDog (Mar 25, 2020)

The CEO made the announcement AND then the process was put in place. Very hurried and it's caused a lot of long hold times and frustration for who handles what. There is no system. One number for everyone. You call the same number HR would. Good luck.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 25, 2020)

There is a sign at our time clock that says wait times to get through to a representative are an average of 3 hours.  That's an average, so be prepared for a loooong wait time right now.


----------

